# Ritzy's a year old!



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Last weekend, Ritzy, Cher Chien's Kiss Me Ime Glamorous, turned a year old. Can't hardly believe it!. Check out her birthday cake...got it at WalMart for $4.00! Can't beat that price, eh ? She had a grande time, playing with her litter sister


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ritzy!!!!! artytime:arty: Love the cake!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maltsnme said:


> Last weekend, Ritzy, Cher Chien's Kiss Me Ime Glamorous, turned a year old. Can't hardly believe it!. Check out her birthday cake...got it at WalMart for $4.00! Can't beat that price, eh ? She had a grande time, playing with her litter sister


I got my Bitsy the same cake,2 cupcakes frosted together. It's so cute...


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy First Birthday, Ritzy!
:celebrate - firewor


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

We got a similar cake at Kroger for the humans! My daughter, Malayah, made a cake for dogs from a recipe online. I am posting pics soon!

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Woohoo!! Happy Birthday Ritzy!! arty:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Aww wow what a cool cake!!! Happy birthday, have a great time Ritzy xxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:Happy Birthday Ritzy! Tyler's totally jealous of that cake. He wants me to order one for next year.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!! Hope you enjoyed that yummy cake. Where are the pictures of the smashed frosting all over the face and hands...er paws?


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I got my Bitsy the same cake,2 cupcakes frosted together. It's so cute...


Yep, that's the one.. CUTE and GREAT price!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Happy birthday beautiful girl!! Hope you enjoyed that yummy cake. Where are the pictures of the smashed frosting all over the face and hands...er paws?


No, my momi didn't gib me kake Anti Cwystal. Mi momi sd it wud mak mee sic. Das okay..I got tweets! dey wuz GUD Tew Cousin Cawi "hi"

Wub Witzy


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy birthday Ritzy!!  The birthday cake looks wonderful and cute!! Hope the little guy enjoyed it.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy birthday sweetheart!!artytime:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy BIrthday beautiful Ritzy!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, Ritzy we hope your birthday was fantastic. Happy Birthday sweetie. I love that cake. Too bad they didn't make it for doggies.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy 1st birthday Ritzy,:wub::chili: I love your little cake. I received one last winter from a friend, I couldn't eat it:brownbag: I used it for display at my business for a time and then gave it away, I hope the person who ask for it didn't eat it:w00t: it was a good two weeks old:blink:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Ritzy!!! That's such a cute cake!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:dothewave: Happy belated birthday, Ritzy!

It's nice she spent a wonderful day! 

The cake looks very delicious and is so pretty! :aktion033:

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

happy belated bday ritzy !!! love the cake !!


----------

